# Need Some New & Cool Fonts for Your Label Making



## Waldo (May 6, 2007)

Loads of neat fonts and they are all free
http://www.typenow.net/themed.htm


----------



## Wade E (May 6, 2007)

After downloading them what do you do with them so that you can use them, that is after unzipping them?


----------



## Waldo (May 7, 2007)

*Installation
*This font is designed for use with Windows systems. In order to install the font, unzip the ZIP file into a directory on your hard disc, run *Control Panel*, *Fonts*, select *File-&gt;Install New Font*, select the directory you've extracted the archive into. After successful installation, the "Ringbearer" font is available for use.


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2007)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## scotty (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Waldo. We saved the link.


----------



## sangwitch (May 12, 2007)

Here's another great site that I use


http://www.simplythebest.net/fonts/


----------



## Trigham (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Waldo &amp; sanqwitch great info!!


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 5, 2007)

thanx waldo from a newbie. so much info so little time - and still make wine. I used to do it years ago and am now getting the 'bug' again. thanx for the link for the fonts.


----------



## Mr Robusto (Jun 5, 2007)

Very cool!


Thanks!!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 5, 2007)

You are all welcome and hope your wine making experience will keep you coming back here to share with alll of us


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice, !!!!


I'm getting bored with my fonts........need a diversion.


Thanks you guys


Ramona


----------



## kutya (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks, those are great....


----------

